# Buchclubwerbung mal anders



## Plattenputzer (27 Juni 2006)

Eine Geschichte aus alten Tagen:
Meine erste Post von nem Rechtsanwalt hatte ich mit 17, damals vor nem viertel Jahrhundert hat ein Spassvogel meine Adresse bei ner Drückerkolonne, die nen Stand auf dem Würzburger Marktplatz aufgebaut hatte, angegeben um irgend ein Werbegeschenk abzufischen. Gottsei Dank kannte dieser "Kumpel" meinen Nachnamen nicht (sondern nur meinen Spitznamen)und hat als Nachname den meiner damaligen Freundin angegeben, wie er mir Jahre später gestand.
Über ein halbes Jahr lang kamen Briefe von dem Anwaltsbüro, die immer frecher wurden. Bis wir dem Postboten klar machen konnten, das der Empfänger nicht existiert, also unbekannt ist.

Seither sind mir Buchclubs ein Dorn im Auge. Die Tatsache dass sie unseriöse Drückerkolonnen als Geschäftspartner wissend akzeptiert haben und vielleicht noch akzeptieren spricht für sich.

Heute, beim surfen, springt ein Popup auf mit ner "Umfrage"
Ob ich glaube, dass wir Weltmeister werden. Als "Belohnung" fürs Mitmachen winkt mir ein Büchergutschein über 50 Euro.
Bei genauerem Hinsehen: "Den Gutschein gibts bei Abschluß einer Neumitgliedschaft" in selben Buchclub wie seinerzeit.
pfui!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Juni 2006)

Könnte es sein, dass es sich darum gehandelt hat?


----------



## Plattenputzer (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Buchclubwerbung mal anders*

Genau. Kommentar zu dieser Werbung erspar ich mir/euch, müßte sonst editiert werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2006)

*AW: Buchclubwerbung mal anders*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Kommentar zu dieser Werbung erspar ich mir/euch, müßte sonst editiert werden.



Auf so einen Drücker bin ich auch mal reingefallen, als ich noch jung und unerfahren war. Ploötzlich war ich Mitglied in Deutschlands größtem Buchclub. Die haben sogar eigene Läden. Kennt vermutlich jeder von euch...

Naja, die zwei Jahre gingen auch vorbei und ich habe meine Zwangsbeiträge in Schallplatten/CDs angelegt, da war es nicht ganz vergeudetes Geld.

Ach ja, und eine Menge Erfahrung habe dabei auch gesammelt.

"Gute Entscheidungen trifft man mit viel Erfahrung. Viel Erfahrung bekommt man durch schlechte Entscheidungen."


----------



## Plattenputzer (7 August 2006)

*AW: Buchclubwerbung mal anders*

Da der Beitrag heute wieder von jemandem hochgeholt wurde, kommt mir noch eine kleine Frage in den Sinn:
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich für die Tochter meiner Freundin eine Kündigung ihres Vertrags mit eben jenem Buchclub an jenen gefaxt, damit sie sich die Portokosten spart und trotzdem einen Sendenachweis hat. Die Faxnummer hatte ich von der Homepage des Clubs.
Bis heute kam keine Kündigungsbestätigung.
Sollte ich noch mal nachhaken?


----------



## Mehrwert (30 August 2006)

*AW: Buchclubwerbung mal anders*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Beitrag heute wieder von jemandem hochgeholt wurde, kommt mir noch eine kleine Frage in den Sinn:
> Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich für die Tochter meiner Freundin eine Kündigung ihres Vertrags mit eben jenem Buchclub an jenen gefaxt, damit sie sich die Portokosten spart und trotzdem einen Sendenachweis hat. Die Faxnummer hatte ich von der Homepage des Clubs.
> Bis heute kam keine Kündigungsbestätigung.
> Sollte ich noch mal nachhaken?



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall machen!

Hattest Du einen magischen Satz drin wie: ...kündige ich hiermit zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. Bitte bestätigen Sie mir, zu welchem Termin dies sein wird." ???

Es hilft auch ein Zitat aus deren eigenen AGB. Damit habe ich mal Vodafone kleingekriegt, als sie einen Bekannten von mir nicht aus seinem Vertrag lassen wollten: "In Ihren eigenen AGB, §1234 steht, dass..."

Mehrwert


----------



## Mehrwert (30 August 2006)

*AW: Buchclubwerbung mal anders*

Ach ja, kleiner Nachtrag zum Eröffnungspost:

Du hast natürlich NICHT mit 17 das erste Mal Post von einem RA bekommen!

Hast Du ja selbst geschrieben, dass weder Vorname noch Zuname passte. Der Brief war nicht für Dich, sondern für jemand anderen. Gut, die Adresse war die Gleiche, aber das heisst ja nix!

Mehrwert


----------

